# 2013 Paint Peeling Off - Front Bumper



## cjrodger (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a 2013 LTZ RS and noticed the paint is literally peeling off the bottom front bumper. Has anyone seem this issue before? I went to my local dealership and was told this is not covered under warranty. I was advised to just take a paint pen to the affected areas. I was also told it was due to rocks hitting the paint and causing it to peel but I've never seen paint peel like this before. To me it looks like the paint is just going to continue peeling off no matter how much touch-up paint I use. Anyone know if this should be covered under warranty of am I stuck with peeling paint?

Thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Based solely on the photos my first thought is pressure washer damage…..like using one of those car wash places where you pressure wash with a wand……this ragged type peeling is the usual result if you get too close.

Definitely not stone damage….that makes chips and usually looks sandblasted after many miles.

In general, this would not be warranty but the dealer could ask Chevy to allow a customer satisfaction claim if they were so inclined (goodwill claim).

Rob


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would say they may have started as rock chips then the pressure washer peeled the paint back.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

See if the paint can peel easily with your finger nail if you can take it back and show them what is going on. If its peeling off easily then its a bad paint on the plastic bumper.

Even from a paint chip paint should not just peel off.


----------

